# how much leaf do you need?



## Tom O'Bedlam (Sep 2, 2008)

to make the effort and hassle worthwhile? I've got 2 indoor plants and 2 outdoor plants. Assuming I use all foliage, including bud trim, will that make it worth my while (I'm assuming fan leaves are ok to use)?  

thanks


----------



## HMAN (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, you can either use what ya got, or throw it out. Personally I'd use it. The amount of hash you get will be in direct proportion to the THC percentage you have. Obviously the more the merrier, but with a couple of plants, you should get enough to make it worth your while.... IMO its always worth it. If you make 'bubble', be sure to run your material a couple of times..... I've never gotten it all with just one run. jmo.


----------



## thc is good for me (Sep 5, 2008)

I made some bubble hash with the fan leaves  and trim from 2 indoor plants and got like 2 grams but only had like 3 ounces of leaf outdoor plants get alot bigger so you could make like 2-3 grams off each plant(just my guess).


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 6, 2008)

Others may disagree, but I check my foliage with a magnifier to see the amount of trichomes, thenI make an arbitrary decision as to what seems worthwhile. Some of the foliage will be very sparse in trichs; My opinion is that they add more trash and probably collect the stuff you want to wash thru. Usually the leaf tips are bereft of trichs, even on some bud leaf, all yellow leaves are trash.


----------



## Tater (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice post and I agree if you don't have trichs you're just creating extra work for yourself.  Although some strains do grow trichs on the fan leaves.  So I guess its a personal decision lol.


----------

